# اضطراب الهوية الجنسية والوقاية المبكرة من الجنسية المثلية -  جيمس دوبسون



## مينا إيليا (16 يوليو 2014)

*اضطراب الهوية الجنسية والوقاية المبكرة من الجنسية المثلية -  جيمس دوبسون

* *



* *لكي نناقش الأسباب التي تؤدي إلي اضطراب الهوية الجنسية لدي الأطفال وما الذي يمكن أن نفعله لمساعدتهم. ولكي نتعامل مع هذه الأمور بطريقة مُثلى سوف نستعين بأفضل مرجع للآباء والمدرسين حصلت عليه.. وهو كتاب صدر تحت عنوان*​ *"Preventing Homosexuality: A Parent's Guide"*​ *كتبه أستاذ الطب النفسي "د. جوزيف نيكولوسي" الحاصل علي درجة الدكتوراه. وأنا أعتقد أنه أفضل مرجع في الوقاية من وعلاج الجنسية المثلية كُتب حتى الآن.*​ *يقدم الكتاب نصائح عملية ورؤية شاملة وواعية بكل ما يتعلق بالجنسية المثلية، وأتمني أن يقرأ كل أب وأم هذا الكتاب، خاصة من يشعرون بالقلق علي أبنائهم إن هدف هذا الكتاب ليس إدانة بل تشجيع وتعليم الآباء والأمهات ولقد سمح لي "د. نيكولوسي" أن أقتبس بعضا مما جاء بكتابه والذي قد يُجيب علي الكثير من الأسئلة.. وإليكم ما يقوله:*​ *
هناك علامات محددة لمرحلة ما قبل الجنسية المثلية يسهل التعرف عليها ، وتبدأ هذه العلامات مبكرا في حياة الطفل . معظم هذه العلامات تندرج تحت طائفة "السلوكيات المميزة للجنس الأخر". وهناك خمس علامات لتشخيص أي طفل يعاني من "اضطراب في الهُوية الجنسية"، هي: *​ *1.    الرغبة المعلنة بشكل متكرر أن يكون - أو الإصرار على أنه أو أنها – من أفراد الجنس الأخر.*​ *2.    بالنسبة للصبيان .. تفضيل ارتداء ملابس الجنس الأخر ، أو محاكاة الملابس النسائية . أما بالنسبة للفتيات .. الإصرار علي ارتداء الملابس المعروف عنها أنها مخصصة للذكور.*​ *3.    التفضيل القوي والمستمر لتقمص أدوار الجنس الأخر في اللعب ، أو التوهم المستمر بأنه أو أنها من أفراد الجنس الأخر.*​ *4.    الرغبة القوية في المشاركة في الألعاب ووسائل التسلية التي تميز أو ترتبط بالجنس الأخر.*​ *5.    التفضيل القوي للعب مع أصدقاء من الجنس الآخر.*​ *
وتظهر بدايات هذه العلامات في فترة ما قبل المدرسة –ما بين الثانية والرابعة من العمر. ولا داعي للقلق في حالة ميل الطفل في مرات عابرة لارتداء ملابس الجنس، الآخر، لكن يجب الشعور بالقلق عندما يستمر الصبي الصغير في هذا السلوك ، وفي نفس الوقت يبدأ في اكتساب عادات أخرى تنذر بالخطر .. فقد يبدأ في استخدام أدوات "المكياج" الخاصة بأمه، وقد يتجنب التعامل مع الصبيان من أولاد الجيران، والاشتراك في أنشطتهم الخشنة، وبدلا من ذلك يفضل أن يتواجد بصحبة أخواته البنات اللاتي يلعبن بالعرائس والدمى داخل المنزل. بعد ذلك قد يبدأ في الحديث بنفس نبرة صوت البنات. كما قد يبالغ في هذه الحركات ، فيمشي مثل البنات، ويصير معجبا بالشعر الطويل، وارتداء "الحلق" و "الإيشاربات" وفي دراسة أجريت علي ستين من الصبيان – ما بين سن الرابعة والحادية عشرة- الذين يمرون بمرحلة ما قبل الجنسية المخنثين وجد أن98% منهم يرتدون ملابس خاصة بالنساء ، و83% منهم قالوا إنهم كانوا يتمنون أن يولدوا بنات.*​ *
في الواقع هناك ارتباط قوي بين السلوك الأنثوي في مرحلة الصبا والشذوذ الجنسي لدى الكبار، إذ تظهر علي الصبيان علامات عدم ارتياح مريبة، وتنتابهم مشاعر دفينة بعدم الاتزان، والإحساس بأنهم مختلفون عن الآخرين أو أقل منهم. وحتى هذه المرحلة قد لا ينتبه الوالدان إلي وجود علامات، ويتأخرون جدا في طلب المساعدة لأبنائهم. والسبب في ذلك هو أنه لم يخبرهم أحد عن حقيقة هذا الاضطراب في الهوية الجنسية الذي يمر به أبناؤهم، أو ما يجب أن يفعلوه تجاه هذا الأمر.*​ *ربما تكون قلقا بشأن ابنك أو ابنتك و"نموه الجنسي"، وقد تسمع منه أو منها عبارات مثل "لا بد أنني مثلي"، أو "إنني مخنث"."*​ *وربما تجد معه أو في غرفته صوراً إباحية عن الجنسية المثلية، أو ما يشير إلي أنه يتابع مثل هذه المواد الإباحية عن طريق الإنترنت، وربما تجد مقالات جنسية عن فتاة أخري في المذكرات الخاصة بابنتك. إن أهم ما أريد أن أقوله لك في هذه الحالة هو أنه لا يوجد صبي أو فتاة مولود بطبيعة مثلية جنسياً. (لكن) الدراسات تبين أن عدم التعامل مع هذه الأمور يتيح الفرصة بنسبة 75% أن يصبح هؤلاء الصبيان مثلين جنسياً أو مخنثين عندما يكبرون.*​ *
لكن من المهم أن نفهم أن معظم المثلين جنسياً الذين كانوا يترددون عليً طلباً للمساعدة لم يكن لديهم ميل جنسي أنثوي واضح عندما كانوا أطفالاً. كذلك لم يظهروا – في أغلب الأحيان – ميلاً نحو الذكورة، الأمر الذي أبعدهم بشكل مؤلم عن الصبيان الآخرين .. فكانوا غير رياضيين، الأمر الذي يظهر في: السلبية إلي حد ما، والبعد عن العنف، وعدم الميل للألعاب الخشنة أو العنيفة التي يفضلها الصبيان. كذلك كانت لدى البعض منهم صفات يمكن اعتبارها مواهب،فهم أذكياء، ناضجون، واجتماعيون، وموهوبون فنياً. وتشترك كل هذه الصفات في أمر واحد: أنها تعزلهم عن زملائهم الذكور، وتسهم في تشوه نمو الهوية الجنسية السوية لديهم*​ *
ولأن معظم هؤلاء الرجال لم يُظهروا أنوثة واضحة في فترة الصبا، فلم يَشُك آباؤهم في وجود أي مشكلة لديهم، لذا لم يبذلوا أي جهد طلباً للعلاج. وقد قال لي كثير من المرضى الذين يترددون عليً: "كنت أتمنى لو أن أي شخص قد فهم – وقتها عندما كنت طفلاً– الشكوك والشعور بالعزلة التي كنت أعاني منها، وحاول أن يساعدني."*​ *
لكن يجب ألا نسئ فهم الأمر .. فيمكن للصبي أن يكون حساساً، ولطيفاً، واجتماعياً، وذا حس فني، ومهذباً، وفي نفس الوقت سوياً من الناحية الجنسية، ومن الممكن أن يكون فناناً، أو ممثلاً، أو طاهياً أو عازفاً للموسيقى، وفي نفس الوقت سويا جنسيا.ً*​ *فهذه المواهب الفنية الفطرية هي "هُويته"، وجزء من قدراته الإنسانية الرائعة، وليس هناك داع ٍ لإحباطها. لكن يمكن تنميتها في نطاق رجولته السوية جنسيا.ً*​ *
ومن وجهة نظري (كما أنها وجهة نظر عدد كبير ومتزايد من الباحثين) إن الأب يلعب دوراًجوهرياً في النمو الطبيعي للصبي كرجل. والحقيقة أن الأب يعتبر أهم من الأم في هذا الجانب، فالأمهات يصنعن صبياً بينما يصنع الآباء رجلاً. وفي فترة الطفولة يتعلق كل من الصبيان والبنات عاطفياً بأمهاتهم، اللاتي يَصرن في تلك الفترة – بلغة علم النفس- موضوع الحب الأول، فالأم هي التي تلبي كل الاحتياجات الأولية للطفل.*​ *
بينما تستمر الفتيات في الشعور بالتآلف الطبيعي مع أمهاتهن، يتخذ الصبي منحني أخر في نموه.. إذ يبدأ في الاستقلال عن أمه، والشعور بالتآلف مع أبيه. ومنذ الشهر الثامن عشر من عمره تقريباً فإن الصبي لا يلاحظ فقط الفرق بين الأب والأم، لكن لابد أن يقرر أيضاً أي منهما سيكون مثله عندما يكبر. وعند حدوث هذا التحول في الهوية، يبدأ الولد في اتخاذ أبيه كنموذج للذكورة.*​ *في هذه المرحلة المبكرة من العمر – قبل الثالثة بصفة عامة- لاحظ "رالف جرينسن"، أن الصبي قرر أنه لا يحب أن يكون مثل أبيه. وهذا اختيار يعبر بشكل ما عن أن الصبي قرر أنه لا يحب أن يكون مثل أمة عندما يكبر. وبحسب ما يقوله "روبرت ستولر": "إن أولى الخطوات نحو الرجولة هو ألا تكون امرأة".*​ *وفي أثناء ذلك يجب على الأب أن يقوم بمسئوليته، فهو عليه أن يعكس ويؤكد رجولة أبنه.. فبإمكانه أن يلعب معه الألعاب التي تناسب الصبيان- والتي تختلف تماما عن تلك التي تحب أن تلعبها الفتاة، فيعلمه مثلاً كيف يلقي بالكرة، وكيف يمسك بها.*​ *
وبناء علي خبرتي في التعامل مع المثلين جنسياً فأنا أحاول تجنب الوصول إلى الاحتياج للعلاج النفسي الطويل.. الذي غالباً ما يكون مؤلماً ، وذلك عن طريق تشجيع الوالدين – خاصة الآباء- على تأكيد رجولة أبنائهم. فتوعية الوالدين في هذا الجانب - بل وفي غيره من الجوانب- يمكن أن يحول دون إحساس بالتعاسة والغربة مدى الحياة. عندما يشعر الصبيان بأنهم يجدون أنفسهم في شخص آبائهم، ويبدأن في فهم ما هو مثير ومضحك، وما هو مصدر الطاقة في شخصية آبائهم، سوف يتعلمون أن يقبلوا طبيعتهم الذكرية كصبيان، وسوف يجدون نوعاً من الحرية والقوة باختلافهم عن أمهاتهم، وانطلاقهم نحو عالم الرجال. وإذا شجع الآباء والأمهات أبناءهم بهذه الطرق فسوف يساعدونهم علي تطوير هويتهم كرجال، وسينمو الصبيان بطريقة تؤهلهم لكي يصيروا أفراداً أسوياء جنسياً. وطوال خمسة عشر عاماً تحدثت فيها مع رجال مثليين جنسياً لم أجد واحداً منهم قال لي إن له علاقة حب واحترام مع والده.*​ *
وقد أحب كثير من هؤلاء الآباء أبناءهم ، وأرادوا لهم الخير، لكن لسبب ما ( ربما لعدم وجود انسجام في الطباع بين الأب وابنه) رأى الابن في أبيه نموذجاً سلبياً أو *​ *غير كافٍ، وفي أعماقه شعر: "إن أبي ليس مثلي" ، أو ليس الشخص الذي أريد أن أكون مثله"  فالصبي يحتاج أن يرى أباً واثقاً من نفسه، وحاسماً في قراراته. كما يحتاج أن يكون أبوه مسانداً، وحساساً، ومهتماً. وفي هذه الرحلة على الأم أن تتراجع قليلاً- وأنا لا أقصد الإقلال من شأن الأم، بل أعني بذلك أن تدعه ينجز بعض احتياجاته بنفسه، ولا تحاول أن تقوم بدور الأب والأم معاً وإذا كانت لديه أسئلة، اطلبي منه أن يسأل والده. ويجب علي الأم أن تتيح للأب الفرصة ليعبر لابنه عن اهتمامه به، وتقبله له.*​ *
لكن هذه الدورة الطبيعية لتحديد الهوية الجنسية يمكن أن تنحرف أحياناً عن مسارها السليم. فقد لاحظ أحد الباحثين المعروفين – يدعي "إيرفنج بيير"- أن الصبيان في مرحلة ما قبل المثلية الجنسية يكونون أحيانا ضحايا علاقة والديهم الزوجية الفاشلة ففي ظل بيئة تملأها المعارك الزوجية قد ينتقم الأب من الأم بأن يتخلى عاطفياً عن ابنه.*​ *ويجد بعض الآباء طرقاً تشغلهم عن الاهتمام بأبنائهم، إذ ينغمسون في أمور كثيرة  كالعمل، والسفر، وممارسة الرياضة، أو أية أنشطة أخري تصبح بالغة الأهمية لدرجة تشغلهم عن أبنائهم تماماً- أو عن "ابن معين" يصعب التواصل معه لأنه لا يتفق مع أبيه في الاهتمامات.*​ * وربما تكون الأنشطة التي يستمتع بها هذا الابن المعين أكثر اجتماعية وأقل ملائمة للذكور.*​ *




لقد رأيت بعض الآباء الذين ليست لديهم بالضرورة أنشطة أخرى لتشغلهم لكنهم كانوا منفصلين عاطفياً تماماً عن كل الأسرة. وقد رأيت أحد هؤلاء الآباء – الذي شعرت أنه غير ناضج وغير كفء لتحمل هذه المسئولية- يقول لزوجته قبل ولادة ابنه إنه لا يريد صبياً. لذلك عندما ولدت زوجته تجاهل الأب الصبي تماماً، وركز اهتمامه على ابنته. ولأن هذا الأب شعر بالتهديد بسبب فكرة وجود "رجل آخر في المنزل" فقد عبًر عن عدم سروره بوجود ابنه في الأسرة بشكل واضح. ولم يكن من المفاجئ أن نرى الابن (بمجرد بلوغه العام الثاني) يرتدي ملابس نسائية، ويلعب بالدُمى الخاصة بالبنات.*​ *
ولأسباب مختلفة قد تميل بعض الأمهات أيضاً لإطالة فترة طفولة أبنائهم الصبيان. إن علاقة الأم بابنها علاقة في غاية الأهمية، ولها طبيعة خاصة، وفيها يرتبط الاثنان بقوة لدرجة تصل إلي ما يطلق علية أستاذ الطب النفسي "روبرت ستولر" *​ *تعايش اعتمادي تغمره السعادة"" (blissfull symbiosis) *​ *لكن الأم قد تميل نحو الاستمرار في التعلق بابنها، الأمر الذي يخلق نوعاً من الاعتمادية المتبادلة غير الصحية ، خاصة إذا لم تكن للأم  علاقة مُشبعة حميمة مع والد الصبي.. فهي تستطيع أن تضع قدراً كبيراً من طاقتها واهتمامها في ابنها، بحيث تستخدمه لإشباع احتياجاتها الخاصة بطريقة ليست في صالحه.*​ *لذلك يتوق الصبيان في مرحلة ما قبل الجنسية المثلية أثناء "العلاج التعويضي" (reparative therapy)*​ *وهو (علاج نفسي للمثليين جنسياً) إلى إشباع الحاجة الشديدة إلى الحب، والاهتمام، والقبول الأبوي.*​ *
إذا أراد (الأب) أن ينمو ابنه جنسياً بطريقة سوية عليه أن يكسر الرباط الوثيق الموجود بين الأم والابن، والذي كان مناسباً في فترة الطفولة المبكرة (الرضاعة)، لكنه ليس في صالح الصبي بعد سن الثالثة. والسبيل لتحقيق ذلك هو أن يقدم الأب للابن نموذجاً يُحتذي به في أنه يستطيع أن يحافظ على علاقة محبته لهذه المرأة – أمه- لكن دون أن يفقد استقلاليته. وبهذه الطريقة يكون الأب حاجزاً صحياً بين الأم والابن.*​ *
وهنا أذكر كلمات أستاذ الطب النفسي "روبرت ستولر" الذي قال: "أن الرجولة إنجاز!" ويقصد بهذا أن النمو الجنسي السوي لا يأتي من تلقاء نفسه، لكنه يحتاج إلى أب وأم يربيان جيداً، وإلى دعم المحيطين، ويستغرق وقتاً؛ إن مرحلة العمر ما بين سنة ونصف وثلاث سنوات هي مرحلة محورية، لكن الوقت الأمثل هو ما قبل سن الثانية عشرة. فعندما يدرك الآباء والأمهات المشاكل التي يواجهها أبناؤهم، ويتفقون على العمل معاً لمساعدتهم على حلها، ويلجأن إلى طلب مساعدة ومشورة مَنْ لهم خبرة في التربية، مع الإيمان بإمكانية التغيير، فهناك أمل كبير.*​ *
مرة أخرى إن هذه اللمحة المختصرة من كتاب دكتور "نيكولوسي" هي أفضل ما كُتب في هذا الموضوع. والخلاصة هي أن الجنسية المثلية لا تتعلق في المقام الأول بالجنس فقط، لكنه يرتبط بكل شيء آخر.. بما في ذلك الشعور بالوحدة، والرفض، والثقة بالنفس، والمودة، والهُوية، والعلاقات، والتربية، وكراهية الذات، واضطراب الهُوية الجنسية، والبحث عن الانتماء. ولعل ذلك يوضح لماذا تعتبر مشكلة الجنسية المثلية حساسة جداً.  ويفسر سبب الغضب من الذين يُظهرون أنهم لا يحترمون المثليين جنسياً، أو يسببون ألماً لهم بسبب عدم قبولهم لفكرة المثلية.*​ * إنني أعتقد أننا نحن الأسوياء جنسياً سوف نشعر بنفس الغضب إذا وضعنا أنفسنا في مكانهم.*​ *
بالطبع هناك المزيد والمزيد من المعلومات المفيدة في كتاب"نيكولوسي"*​ *فإذا كنت أباً أو أماً لابن أو ابنة تظهر عليه علامات التشبه بالجنس الآخر (التخنث) فإنني أشجعك على أن تقتني نسخة من هذا الكتب، وتطلب مساعدة عاجلة من متخصص. لكن كن حذراً جداً بخصوص مَنْ تستشيره. فالحصول على النصيحة الخطأ في هذه المرحلة قد يكون له أسوأ الأثر، إذ سيؤدي لتثبيت الميل إلى الشذوذ الذي قد يكون في بدايته.*​ *
هناك سبب رئيسي آخر لاختلال الهُوية الجنسية لابد أن نتطرق إليه، وهو ينتج عن التحرش (أو الاعتداء) الجنسي على الطفل في عمر مبكرة. وقد أشارت إحدى الدراسات إلى أن 30% من المثليين جنسياً قد تعرضوا للاستغلال الجنسي عندما كانوا أطفالاً، وكثيرون منهم تعرض لذلك بشكل متكرر. ومثل هذه الخبرة يمكن أن تكون مدمرة، واعتمادا على الوقت الذي يحدث فيه، فإنه يمكن أن يغير شكل الحياة بأكملها.*​ *
من الواضح أن أولادنا يحتاجون إلى مَنْ يحميهم من أي اعتداء أو تحرش جنسي، سواء جاء ذلك من الشواذ أو الأسوياء جنسيا.ً*​ * يجب أن نحرسهم ليلاً ونهاراً أثناء طفولتهم، ويجب ألا نسمح لهم بالذهاب إلى النوادي العامة بمفردهم، وإذا ذهبوا إلى معسكرات صيفية، أو لزيارة أحد الجيران يجب أن نتأكد من كل مَنْ يتعاملون معهم. فأي استغلال جنسي للطفل – سواء من أحد أفراد الأسرة أو من أحد الجيران، من شخص أو سوي جنسياًله نفس الآثار المدمرة على الطفل.*​ *
سوف أذهب أبعد قليلاً لأقدم لكم كآباء نصيحة قد تكون مثاراً للجدل.. أنا لا أعتقد أنها فكرة صائبة أن تتركوا أطفالكم - صبيانا أو بنات- في رعاية شباب في سن المراهقة *​ * كذلك لن أسمح لابني المراهق أن يعتني بأطفال صغار بمفرده.. ولم لا؟ لأنه في هذه الفترة من العمر تسيطر الأفكار الجنسية على حياة الشباب، ويكون الدافع الجنسي لديه في قمته في الفترة العمرية بين السادسة عشرة والثامنة عشرة. وتحت هذا التأثير تحطم كثير من الأطفال عندما اعتدى عليهم "مراهقون" لم يقصدوا أن يتسببوا في أي أذى، لكنهم تصرفوا بدافع حب الاستطلاع والاستكشاف. إنني متأكد أن كثيراً من القراء لن يوافقوني الرأي، وقد يُصدمون لأنني قلت ذلك. *​ *على أنه في معظم الحالات لا يكون من الخطر تجاهل هذه التحذيرات، لكنني ببساطة لن أجازف ولو باحتمال ضئيل أثناء سنوات الخطر، فهذا أمر أكبر من أن تُقبل المجازفة به.*​ *لقد تحدثت مع أباء كثيرين عبًروا عن أسفهم لأنهم وضعوا ثقتهم في أشخاص اتضح فيما بعد أنهم ليسوا أهلاً لهذه الثقة. إنني أقدم هذه النصيحة وأنا أعلم أنها ستسبب الارتباك، وربما الغضب لدى البعض، لكنها ببساطة رأيي الشخصي المؤسس على أحداث مؤسفة عاينتها عبر السنوات.*​ *
بالرجوع الآن إلى موضوع المثلية الجنسية، فإنني أشعر بالقلق ليس فقط فيما يتعلق بالتحرش الجنسي الذي يتعرض له الصبيان ( والبنات)، لكن أيضاً لما تُعلمه لهم البيئة المحيطة بهم بشكل عام.. فجأة يبدو أن الجميع يتحدثون عن موضوع لم أكن أعلم شيئاً عنه إلا عندما بلغت الحادية عشرة من عمري، لكن الآن يبدو أننا مضطرون لأن نخبر كل طفل في الخامسة من عمره عن الأمور الجنسية!*​ *
وبعد كل ما ناقشناه في هذا الفصل، هل تدركون مدى الارتباك الذي يُحدثه هذا التعليم الشائع بالنسبة للأولاد الصغار الذين يمرون بأزمة الهُوية الجنسية؟ وماذا عن وسائل الأعلام بما فيها الميديا الإباحية عبر الإنترنت، والتليفزيون (خاصة ما يُعرض من خلال قنوات أطباق التقاط المحطات الفضائية)، والسينما (أو عروض الفيديو الخاصة) التي تحرًض الأولاد والبنات على تجربة الجنسية المثلية والسلوكيات الخاصة بالجنس الأخر؟ وإذا أضفنا إلى كل هذا انشغال الآباء وعدم اشتراكهم في تربية أبنائهم، فسوف نتفهم أسباب تزايد انتشار الجنسية المثلية، وازدياد عدد الأولاد والمراهقين الذين تشير الدراسات إلى أنهم يظنون في قرارة أنفسهم أنهم شواذ جنسياً. وبينما يستمر الوضع الأصلي للأسرة كوحدة واحدة في التفكك فإننا بذلك نضع أساساً لوباء آخر مثلما حدث في حقب تاريخية سابقة.*​ *
أيها الآباء والأمهات ..انتبهوا جيدا! إن هذه الظاهرة تمثل الخطر والتهديد الأعظم على أطفالكم المنفتحين على العالم.. الذين لا يدركون مدى خطورة الخطط الموضوعة لتدمير أخلاقياتهم. وإنني أتساءل: هل هناك أي أمر آخر أكثر أهمية من تخصيص وقت لحماية أولادكم، والوقوف بجوارهم – خاصة عندما يطلبون مساعدتكم؟ لا أعتقد ذلك!

*​ *مقتبس من كتاب:*​ *"أبناؤنا الصبيان كيف نربيهم"*​ *لدكتور جيمس دوبسون*​


----------



## peace_86 (16 يوليو 2014)

*موضوع المثلية الجنسية هو فعلاً موضوع شائك ومعقد ..
يوجد بعض المثليين من هم ناعمين جداً وواضح عليهم بأنهم غير مكتملين الرجولة من حيث طريقة الكلام والتفكير والمظهر الخارجي. 
ويوجد بعضهم من هم خارجياً أشكالهم عادية جداً ولا تفرق بينه وبين غير المثلي.. ولن تعرف أنه مثلي إلا إذا اعترف لك.
وأنا رأيت القسم الثاني كثييييير جداً في المدينة الأوربية التي زرتها.. لن تعرف بمثليته إلا اذا انفتح الموضوع بينكما..

أنا إلى اليوم مش فاهم تفاصيل هذه المشكلة. لا أريد ان أتعصب وأن أقول بأنه مرض واضطراب نفسي.. ولا أريد أن أبالغ في الدفاع عنهم وأقول لا هذا ليس مرض والله خلقهم كذلك..
أعتقد أن لكل شخص أسبابه الخاصة والمثلية ليست اختيار وأسلوب حياة بل هو مجرد إنجذاب بشري نحو نفس الجنس..
طبعاً ان اأتكلم عن الأشخاص اللي هم حسب مظهرهم الخارجي يبدون طبيعيين 100% ..

ياريت لو عندنا دكاترة محايدين يشاركوننا حول هذا الموضوع ..*


----------

